# Participating on Discussion Forums



## Blake Bowden (Jan 4, 2010)

What are your posting/lurking habits?


----------



## JTM (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Participation on Masonic Websites*

hrmmmm... how to combat the bias this poll inherently generates?


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Participation on Masonic Websites*

Post Masonic, lurk non-Masonic....but do some light posting on non-Masonic forums.


----------



## HKTidwell (Jan 4, 2010)

I feel like a stalker now that I classified myself as a lurker who doesn't post often.  And I kinda take bouts of being on here and other boards.


----------



## JTM (Jan 5, 2010)

most of my posts are gaming related, but i've got one forum that i have 8k posts on.  

SOTA - 3000
DF - 8000
hobbes - 2500
FF - 3000
here - 1500

soooo, masonic related is definitely one of the fewest.  these are the ones i'm active on.  i've left a few accounts behind that have been 10k+.


----------



## TexMass (Jan 5, 2010)

I have to stay at least 100 feet from anit-Mason web sites.  Long story.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 5, 2010)

Before I joined the Craft, I never cared much about discussion forums....lol


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 8, 2010)

I only visit Masonic Message Boards. I do a lot of reading and not much posting unless the topic really intrests me.


----------



## Bigmel (Jan 15, 2010)

I read a lot and not much posting unless the topic really intrests me. And this fourm is the only one I post on.


----------



## RedTemplar (Jan 15, 2010)

I like Masonic postings because we can, for the most part, disagree without launching personal attacks. We accomplish this by maintaining sufficient decorum to police ourselves and we also know that disrespect of any kind will not be tolerated. It looks like this site is getting big enough justify putting more "stuff" on to keep the interest of its members. Please do not forget the old adage, If it aint broke......


----------



## tom268 (Mar 10, 2011)

I have 4 masonic forums I post in, 2 german and 2 american/international. I have used non-masonic forums in my beginning time in the internet, but no longer do that. In the past I wrote on several forums for wicca and witchcraft, to prevent some junior girlie white witches, who watched too much Charmed to fall for wrong conceptions.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Mar 10, 2011)

These days it's mostly here.  In the past, I've posted on a lot of non-Masonic forums and even ran one or two.


----------



## Benton (Mar 10, 2011)

I spend the majority of my time here, but also spend a good amount of time in a couple of gaming forums. Not that I have much time to game anymore, between school, Masonry, and everything else in my life, but I like to dream.


----------



## MikeMay (Mar 10, 2011)

I've been on all kinds of forums from tech to gaming to..you name it.  

I ran a precurser to a forum back in the 80's when BBS's ruled. Ahh...the joy at being able to upgrade from 300 baud to 1200 baud.  LOL!

This is the only Masonic forum I participate with...because it's local and I have the opportunity to meet other brothers.  I read a few others but I won't post on them.


----------

